# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Διάφορα

## pas2007

1) πολυμηχάνημα Canon MX395  και εκτυπωτής Epson Stylus Photo R285 cd/dvd printer  30€ και τα δύο να φεύγουν
2) Joystick Speedlink Phantom Hawk αχρησιμοποίητο  15€
3) Web camera Logitech C270  ποιότητας 720p  15€

4) Olympia Walkie Talkie 1120  15€
5) CCFL Tester αχρησιμοποίητο 10€
6) Laptop DDR3 RAM Samsung SoDimm 2GB 1600MHz 1Rx16 PC3L 12800S 11-13-C3  15€
7) Ram 1GB PC3200 400MHZ DDR1 Kingston KVR 400X64C3A/1G και No name Ram DDR 1GB PC3200 400MHz  10€ να φεύγουν
 :Cool:      8 port Switch D-Link DES-1008D  8€
9)  Iomega External USB Powered Zip Drive 100MB μαζί με 3 δισκέτες 10€
10) Adsl Pstn Router Belkin Surf N300 Wireless N Router 15€

----------

